# ludwigia species?



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

can someone help me ID?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

can't see any image...


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

lol let me try again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pink_Lotus (Jun 11, 2011)

could be hygrophila...but not sure what sp. you should take the pictures of it's leave and shoot. that way people able to recognize it easily...


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

From the looks of it, it appears to be straight up ludwigia repens. That needs to be in light for a while.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably converting _L. arcuata_.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Probably converting _L. arcuata_.


how does it convert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Toward the bottom are emersed grown leaves, and at the top are submersed ones. It's in transition is what I mean to say.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Toward the bottom are emersed grown leaves, and at the top are submersed ones. It's in transition is what I mean to say.


ok thanks I'll keep on eye on it to see if it starts to change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

